# Ian's 2018 and 2019 Uber Driver Tax Summary Comparison



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

So it looks like I made about five thousand dollars more in 2019 than in 2018 so I'm feeling good about that.

iCloud:
Ian's 2019 Uber Driver Tax Summary.pdf
Ian's 2018 Uber Driver Tax Summary.pdf

Google Drive:
Ian's 2019 Uber Driver Tax Summary.pdf
Ian's 2018 Uber Driver Tax Summary.pdf

Microsoft One Drive:
Ian's 2019 Uber Driver Tax Summary.pdf
Ian's 2018 Uber Driver Tax Summary.pdf


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I made about $5k more in 2018 than 2019. Zero in 2019. Reduced rates make no sense to me.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I made 9k less in 2019...


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I made 9k less in 2019...


Damn son what were you doing differently?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I made about $40K less overall from all sources of income, but made $27K more than in 2018 from Uber in particular.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Damn son what were you doing differently?


They quit doing rematches at the airports and that was a big hit
I was thinking it was costing me
a couple hundred a week when
it happened and that's how much
it adds up to I guess...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Every year I make more. 🧗‍♀️


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They quit doing rematches at the airports and that was a big hit
> I was thinking it was costing me
> a couple hundred a week when
> it happened and that's how much
> it adds up to I guess...


You gotta adapt son and try and think of the things that are hard to think of. I watch new episodes of Sesame Street every Saturday morning only on HBO and Grover has a line he is always saying. It goes like this. _"Stop and think!" _It really does work but you must think so hard that it hurts.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

For 2019:

*Uber *
945 Trips
Gross Earnings: $24,686
Net Payout: $17,222

*Lyft*
715 Trips
Gross Earnings: $21,018
Net Payout: $14,099

Combined Mileage Driven (Deductible): 38,634


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> So it looks like I made about five thousand dollars more in 2019 than in 2018 so I'm feeling good about that.
> 
> iCloud:
> Ian's 2019 Uber Driver Tax Summary.pdf
> ...


Why are you posting your personal earnings?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You gotta adapt son and try and think of the things that are hard to think of. I watch new episodes of Sesame Street every Saturday morning only on HBO and Grover has a line he is always saying. It goes like this. _"Stop and think!" _It really does work but you must think so hard that it hurts.


I dont ever really complain about money
10k more woulda been much better
I work my ass off and I get paid....


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why are you posting your personal earnings?


Because no one on earth is capable of topping my earnings except for @DexNex but he drives SUV so you can't really conpare the two of us but I stand by my claim that I earn more than any Uber X driver alive. @Illini Can you please talk to @The queen &#128120; a little bit about my average single trip earnings. Haha, @Illini called me a faker last year when I posted earnings Search: _"My taxman said it was ok to post this" _in the Pay Forum.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

-o: :rollseyes:


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Because no one on earth is capable of topping my earnings except for @DexNex but he drives SUV so you can't really conpare the two of us but I stand by my claim that I earn more than any Uber X driver alive. @Illini Can you please talk to @The queen &#128120; a little bit about my average single trip earnings. Haha, @Illini called me a faker last year when I posted earnings Search: _"My taxman said it was ok to post this" _in the Pay Forum.


Uh, I also grossed $56k combined Uber/Lyft on 4100 trips. That's up $6k from last year, despite taking a ton of time off and driving 3,000 fewer miles than last year. That's working only M-F during the days - about 35-40 hours a week


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> So it looks like I made about five thousand dollars more in 2019 than in 2018 so I'm feeling good about that.


Uber feels good about it knowing all the their true costs. They made more off your work on 2019 than in 2018. They decreased your percentage of the take along the way while keeping you happy.

How many hours did you spend in the car with the app on ready to respond? If you value your time was the extra money made worth the time invested? A lot of people basically WORKED more hours to make the money they made.

I would probably wager a bet a straight valuation of your time each year would show you actually worked more while making less.

What were your total expenses?

I haven't looked at mine yet but I'll be real happy if the money that came in covered the allowable expenses. For me, driving is like a loss leader that generates far more revenue as a result of meeting people I can do business with I may not of met otherwise.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Well maybe my earnings weren't as baller as I thought now that I recieved the notice below saying that a mistake was made.










I mean it's possible that they paid me too little I guess and my warnings will go up however I'm not holding my breath. The good news is that we still have a chance to win a vacation!










Lastly my status was finally taken away and it broke my heart to see my status as blue.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Well maybe my earnings weren't as baller as I thought now that I recieved the notice below saying that a mistake was made.
> 
> View attachment 417048
> 
> ...


You back. Did you give the money back?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I never recovered any money and it was never my intention to rip off @NauticalWheeler only to burden him with paperwork because I was mad at him and still kind of don't know what to think.


----------

